# New here from Massachusetts



## sitali (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I'm from Massachusetts and have 3 kitties: my 10 year old female named Sita, my 1 year old female named Snickers and my brand new, 12 week old kitten named Maxwell. All my kitties are rescues and they are wonderful cats. We also have a 2 1/2 year old black lab named Gypsy who we adopted about 8 months ago. 

I posted a question about fleas in the cat chat forum, so if anyone can help.... lol

Glad to have found this forum! 

My sig. is our new 12 week old, Maxwell.

Suzanne


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Suzanne! I'm happy you've joined us. Maxwell is a handsome kitty. Is he good to the last drop, too? (Groan...that's an old one!) He looks very dignified. Post often!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

A warm welcome to you and your furball!!!!!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

OMG...that is one great picture of Maxwell. Love it. Anyway, welcome to the forum, friend!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Suzanne!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Suzanne and welcome 
I hope you will post pictures of your babies including the doggie. Guess what? I used to have a black doggie back in Romania and his name was Gypsy as well (actually it was Tiganu but that means Gypsy in English  ). He was a very special mutt and I *love* him dearly. I used to make necklassses out of flowers and put them around his neck to tease him - such a sweetheart! Some children brought him to us (knowing we wouldn't say no) when he was a tiny baby all covered in mudd and not looking at his best - he overcame his weaknesses and became part of the family!
Make sure you share your stories as well


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Suzanne!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I love that picture of Maxwell, it brought a smile to my lips :lol:


----------

